
What Turns Estimates into Deadlines - dsego
http://gedd.ski/post/estimate-becomes-deadline/
======
glangdale
It may be a sign of my bad head cold, but my first thought on seeing this
headline was "'What' is a terrible name for a piece of software"!

I approve of the general idea proposed, but it's hell on other people.
Sometimes the advantage of a deadline is that it forces you to choose what
will and won't make it into version 1.0 (or whatever). I speak as a serial
"when it's done" offender who is always finding 'one more cool optimization
that just happens to need a big rewrite of a whole chunk of the code' \-
exasperating for those around me.

------
alexandercrohde
Tl; dr:

The very act of sharing an estimate verbally creates a some weird social
deadline. Author proposes deadlines should not exist.

~~~
louithethrid
Reality abides.

------
andreasgonewild
Agreed, I briefly entertained the idea of adding deadlines to the distributed
PM-software ([https://github.com/andreas-gone-
wild/snackis](https://github.com/andreas-gone-wild/snackis)) I'm writing but
decided to nudge evolution in the right direction instead.

